

Do your end-users know what to do with PDF bookmarks? - hn12
http://www.itworld.com/business/111410/pdf-bookmarks-end-user  

======
GiraffeNecktie
I recently discovered that, when working with a PDF in Acrobat, I can specify
that the bookmarks panel is displayed to the user when the file is opened.

------
petervandijck
no.

